# Shaking



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

And in the .... eight minutes since I posted that, the shaking has stopped completely. Maybe he was just cold after all?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

What happened around his head? Did he drool? He could have had a mild seizure. Since he vomited as well, could he have gotten into something poisonous? 

Watch him carefully!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Dilligas,make sure he hasn't eaten something he shouldn't have.It might have been a small seizure like Brandys Mom said.
Keep an eye on him and maybe give him half a Tums to settle his stomach.
Keep us posted,
Shane


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I have nothing to add, but I sure hope he is OK. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

You know, the thought of a seizure ran through my mind, too, but he wasn't having any trouble walking, and he didn't seem any different from normal besides being a little sluggish, which I figure is because he'd just gotten sick. He walked over to me, laid down, then when I called, got up and hopped up on the couch. He was alert and not in pain that I could tell.

There was nothing in his vomit except dinner (ugh) and a little bit of dog hair. I suppose it's possible he ate something bad at the dog park, but the timing seems wrong -- Dog park at 4, dinner at 6, vomit at 12.

I think he was just cold. He's perfectly fine this morning, eagerly attacking breakfast and playing hard fetch with a stick for 20+ minutes. He's back to his bouncy self. If anything else happens, I'll be concerned... but for now, I think he's good again.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Jenna is perfectly normal before and after her seizures, and during the seizure she's not in any pain at all. She doesn't shake wildly, she just trembles and her legs tighten slightly toward her body. She goes about a month in between seizures. 

Hopefully you won't see another episode, but if you do please don't panic. Just take him in for some bloodwork.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> I think he was just cold.


If he was going to be cold.....this is the weather for it, right?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Goldens shouldn't shake when they're cold, they're bred to swim in very cold water all day. It sounds like he ate something icky. If it happens again take him to the vet.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Goldens shouldn't shake when they're cold


Trouble is, Shadow's not a Golden  He's a fun-sized lab-mix, which also probably shouldn't be cold either...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh okay, well he still shouldn't shake when he's cold


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Katie.....if it happens anymore, you better take him in.....

I know with Buddy, the mini-daschund we lost in November, shaking was just normal for him. He was ALWAYS cold.....but they also have very little fur....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

My boyfriend used to have a dog that went into seizures. He would urinate when it happened so he didn't realize at the time. He just thought the dog was misbehaving. In the end he had to put him down because of it. You should definately have him checked out. 

Does your dog spend a lot of time alone? Sometimes these things can be triggered by stress caused by depression.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It does sound like a very small kind of seizure, but who knows. When I thought KayCee had a seizure, it turned out to be a vertigo episode due to inner ear infection. It seems several things can mimic a seizure. But at any rate, I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

So how has Shadow been doing? Did you check him out with your vet?


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for asking!

No, I haven't done anything with him. It hasn't happened again, and he's been his old bouncy self ever since. So I'm hoping that it was a one-time thing (maybe he got into something?).

In any event, it's not impacting him on a day-to-day basis, so I'm not worried at all.

If it happens again, I'll get it looked at.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to hear he's okay. I'd hate for anything bad to happen to him.


----------

